# venison/pok ratio



## kunze7 (Nov 29, 2017)

what ratio does everyone use for:
venison summer sausage
venison ring bologna
venison brats
venison snack sticks
venison hot dogs
venison sandwich meat


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 29, 2017)

I use pork butt , and go 50/50 . So if I have a 6 lb pork butt I use 6 lbs deer meat mixed together . Then split it into smaller batches for whatever . Just the way that works for me .


----------



## dirtsailor2003 (Nov 29, 2017)

70/30 is our go to mix when using game meat. I too use pork butt.


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 29, 2017)

We tried about every mix possible for Deerburgers, and about 10 years ago we stopped searching & settled in on:
50% Venison
25% Beef (80-20)
25% Pork (Pork Butt)

Then when Mrs Bear makes the patties, she adds about 3 TBS of Worcestershire Sauce per pound of the mix.

Bear


----------



## tallbm (Nov 29, 2017)

I recommend and go with 80% venison and 20% trimmed pork back fat. 
I buy the trimmed pork backfat from the butcher.

This makes awesome and extremely consistent sausage that would be perfect for the sausages in your list!
It also makes the math real simple and pork fat is usually really cheap and no guessing as to how much fat you need or have.  If you want 5 pounds of sausage you do 4 pounds venison and 1 pound fat.  For 10 pounds of sausage you do 8 pounds venison 2 pounds of fat.  Go from there.

Finally, I do a ground Venison Pastrami sandwich meat loaf that is awesome!  I use beef fat I save from briskets to make this and it gives it that beefy pastrami flavor I'm looking for.  You can see the recipe I used here and all of my detailed notes:
http://smokingmeatforums.com/index.php?threads/pastrami-loaf-with-qview.263815/
The only thing I'm going to work on tweaking is adding some soy protein isolate to the mix.  I have noticed that after I freeze and defrost my slices the that they want to break apart more easily than I desire.  I would like the slices to hold together a bit more, but the flavor is still out of this world!

Let me know if this info helps :)


----------



## cdn offroader (Nov 30, 2017)

I get a 50/50 pork trim from the local butcher, then add it at a 75 deer/25 pork ratio.


----------



## mowin (Dec 3, 2017)

Sausages get a 50-50 mix.  Burger, 100% venison. I want my venison burger to taste like venison.  Just ground up 40 lbs and put it thru the patty machine.


----------



## crazymoon (Dec 4, 2017)

dirtsailor2003 said:


> 70/30 is our go to mix when using game meat. I too use pork butt.


Ditto on this ratio! hamburgers on the grill stay together and a burger in the fry pan will leave no fat in the pan.Just enough fat to hold the meat yet not fatty!


----------



## tallbm (Dec 4, 2017)

mowin said:


> ...  Burger, 100% venison. I want my venison burger to taste like venison.  Just ground up 40 lbs and put it thru the patty machine.



I'm all with you on 100% Venison for burger grind. 

 I don't make a lot of "burgers" with it but I find that mixing in the seasonings into the meat and then making patties allows for my 100% venison burgers to hold together no issue.  I do use Minced/Dehydrated Onion rather than granulated or powder.  This helps some and man I LOVE how it cooks up with grilling and smoking meat!  Some pieces are crispy and crunch, some are soft and flavorful because they absorb the juices and hold it all to the meat!


----------



## mowin (Dec 4, 2017)

tallbm said:


> I'm all with you on 100% Venison for burger grind.
> 
> I don't make a lot of "burgers" with it but I find that mixing in the seasonings into the meat and then making patties allows for my 100% venison burgers to hold together no issue.  I do use Minced/Dehydrated Onion rather than granulated or powder.  This helps some and man I LOVE how it cooks up with grilling and smoking meat!  Some pieces are crispy and crunch, some are soft and flavorful because they absorb the juices and hold it all to the meat!



I add minced onion sometimes.  I've never had a issue with my 100% vb falling apart on the grill or fry pan.


----------

